# russian books



## pikeman7000 (Mar 27, 2007)

I've read loads of books about the ww2, i love the flying books but prefer ones written by someone who actually was there, not by some random who has researched it all, some books i have read and enjoyed are, First light, Fighter pilot, The first and the last, and my favoirte is COMBAT CREW, i was wondering if anyone knew of any books written by any russian airmen or anyother nationalites?? I play il-2 quite a bit, and find it quite interesting,


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 28, 2007)

, i was wondering if anyone knew of any books written by any russian airmen or anyother nationalites?? 


There's the book Samurai written by Ace Saburo Saki, not russian but a good book none the less. 

Micdrow


----------



## GaryMcL (Mar 29, 2007)

There's also 'Stuka Pilot' by Hans Ulrich Rudel (German) about his flying on the the Russian Front.

Gary


----------

